# Specialized Allez or Specialized Dolce



## Andrea (14 Oct 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I am about to get my first road bike (yeehaa) and after reading quite a lot on this forum and going around to several bike shops, I have narrowed it down to 2 bikes. Or rather 1 bike in 2 versions: the Specialized Allez/Dolce!

I am female and just over 5ft 8". In a bike shop I was recommended a 54cm Specialized Allez with a shorter than normal handle bar stem (the reach was a bit too far for me).

The problem is, that I will get the bike through my Cycle to Work Scheme and unfortunately you can only order online. The people from the scheme held a roadshow at my work today and, again, they had the Specialized Allez (54cm) there. However, the guy didn't think that a shorter stem would do the trick (although they would be happy to change it for me) but recommended getting the Specialized Dolce instead. 

Now I am a bit in 2 minds as to whether to get the Specialized Allez which might not be the best fit, or the Specialized Dolce which could potentially fit better but I have not tried yet at all (and having looked around the bigger bike shops in the area I don't think I will be able to test the Dolce).

Are there any ladies here with a similar height to mine that have tried the bikes and would be able to tell me which one the preferred?

Thanks for your help 
Andrea


----------



## Scoosh (15 Oct 2008)

*Andrea* and 

Mrs Scoosh purchased a Spesh Dolce Elite thru her C2W scheme nearly a year ago. She's 5' 7" (he says hopefully ) and, apart from saddle matters, finds it a good bike.

There are many ladies on here who ride non women-specific bikes, because they fit better. There is a school of thought which reckons that the women-specific thing is a bit of a marketing ploy - but it's not totally true. The Dolce is Women-specific. This means the geometry and spec are slightly different, with things like the handlebar width being narrower, standard saddle being women-specific (wider sit-bones) etc.

You certainly need to try the two of them and see which feels more comfortable. A good LBS should let you try. It might feel unfair not to be buying from them but if you use them for other purchases - clothes, accessories, BLING , follow-up servicing etc, I would hope they wouldn't mind ..... too much 

HTH


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Oct 2008)

Andrea said:


> The problem is, that I will get the bike through my Cycle to Work Scheme and unfortunately you can only order online.


Welcome to the madhouse. 

Why are you only able to order on-line?


----------



## Andrea (15 Oct 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

Sounds like there is no straight forward answer and I won't get around trying them both. Now I just have to find a bike shop that sells the Dolce to sneak advice without buying . I'll think of your tip, scoosh, that will make me feel less bad.

My work decided to go with Cyclesolutions and the only way to get a bike is via www.wheelies.co.uk. 

I have been to the big bike chains (Evanscycles in Waterloo and Cyclesurgery in Spitalfields) and a couple of random ones but have not come across the Dolce. 
Can anyone recommend a bike shop in (West)London that would stock the Dolce please?


----------



## 008 (16 Oct 2008)

I believe that both Evans and Cyclesurgery can order bikes in for you to test ride with no obligation to buy. They ask for a small deposit which is refundable if you decide not to buy. Evans also take a photo of you btw, so remember to smile.

I tried a few bikes from both places last year before buying one from Evans. The branches I went to didn't even give me the hard sell afterwards. Just told them it didn't feel right or wasn't sure and wanted to think about it and they were fine with it.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2008)

I have a Spesh Allez Sport which is a 52 or 53 ( I forget which) and I'm 5'7", so it's possible you might be better off with a smaller size than a 54 anyway. Did you try a smaller one?


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (16 Oct 2008)

i have got a brand new Specialized Dolce and its sweeeet, very comfy, Im 5'3 so I needed a WSD, can't offer any more technical advice but I can agree that it was so difficult to try before I bought, however Evans and Edinburgh Cycles will order one for you commitment free, however if you can't buy it off them its a bit cheeky.


----------



## Andrea (16 Oct 2008)

Nah, I couldn't have them order in a bike for me without the possibility of me actually buying it. 

Oh dear, the more I look into it, the more confused I get. 

I thought I had it sorted today as I went to a bike shop that did have the Specialized Dolce. I tried the 54cm one and it felt tiny. Not sure whether that was just because I have not tried a WSD at all. 
The guy in the shop also agreed that I should try a 56cm one as the handlebars looked too low as well. Unfortunately they didn't have one in. Alternatively he said, that they could adjust the handlebars for me (is that possible at all if it is too low?).
He also mentioned that I had long legs for my height (or a short body, depends how you want to put it) which made me think that I should really go for a women's specific bike.

I then called up the people from the online shop which were surprisingly helpful. Heightwise the 56cm Dolce seems to be right choice. 
The guy then went on and suggested that I might also have a look at the Giant Defy and Avail Series. The sizing seems to be quite different and might suit me better.

So...I am still in search of the right bike and it does not get easier.


----------



## spandex (16 Oct 2008)

Ok sorry to but in but
1st Welcome Andrea

2nd What is a women-specific (WSD) bike?....



Take the Allez and put it next to the Dolce (both of which I have sold loads of BTW) all Specialized have done is what all bike Co's do is drop the frame down one size, cut down the bars, change the seat, new grips... job done you now have a WSD bike.

And scoosh yes it is a marketing ploy just to sell more bikes to woman All good staff in a bike shop can make any tipe of bike fit a woman. WSD is a new thing what did we all do before Specialized came up with it?


----------



## yello (16 Oct 2008)

Don't fret too much Andrea. Whatever bike you get will offer enough adjustment to get it to be a good fit, even if it means buying a new stem. Short of custom made, you'll not get perfection anyway (unless you're lucky!)

You've decided on the Spec Allez or Dolce - stick with those choices. They're both good bikes and there's no need to muddy the waters with further choices. Besides, you've tried them both so know what you'd be getting. 

As it's your first bike, it is understandably difficult for you to know what you want fit wise. Fit is such a personal thing; nobody can really tell you what will be comfortable for you. There is always trial and adjustment (the bike and you!) involved with any purchase.

If the 54 dolce felt small then don't get one; trust yourself. It sounds like the 56 might be the better option. So it's between a 54 allez with a shorter stem or a 56 dolce. (Btw, I'm not sure why somebody would say a shorter stem wouldn't do the trick if the reach was too long! It's exactly why you'd have a shorter stem!) 

I'm 5'7" and ride 54cm AND 56cm frames, the 56 with a shorter stem. I'm equally comfortable on either so, in that respect, neither frame is wrong for me. 

What I'm trying to say, in my long winded fashion, is don't get hung up on the decision. I reckon either will be fine and get you on the road. If you really need a basis to decide upon then pick the one that you like the colour of... or something! 

And welcome!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Oct 2008)

spandex said:


> Ok sorry to but in but
> 1st Welcome Andrea
> 
> 2nd What is a women-specific (WSD) bike?....
> ...



I'm with Spandex (and he knows a bit about bikes).
What's important is that the bike fits. If you have long legs and a short back, then the length of top-tube is probably more importand than frame height. Seat height is easier to adjust than reach. You don't want to be too stretched and I'd be wary of having too short a stem fitted.
I'm 5'9" male and ride a 53 giant with a 100mm stem, I'm relatively long backed compared to leg length. I'd not want to reach any more.
A larger sized eg 56 Dolce might have a shorter or similar top-tube length to the compared to the 54 Allez (Check-out the Specialized website for dimensions) as women sometimes prefer a more upright position due to their more vertical hip rotation and soft underparts.

Some bike shops will do you a proper measuring for about £30. This could be money well spent. They got my bike fit mm perfect.

Good and easy reading...

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------



## Scoosh (16 Oct 2008)

3 wee points:
1) FF beat me to the Peter White sizing link !

2) maybe the man in the shop wanted you to consider the Giant bikes because they are new 2009 models (and probably not even in the shop yet). Might they be slighty more expensive ? [he said without any trace of cynicism ]

3) when the decision becomes very hard to make, it matters less if you make the "right" or "wrong" one, as the difference is so small - if that makes sense 

Still think you should try them, though, as that's really the proof of the pudding (or any other metaphor of your choice )


----------



## yello (17 Oct 2008)

Lots of good advice and some of it may sound contradictory to you Andrea... but it isn't! 

Fab Foodie is right about the importance of fit. That said, a good fit can be achieved on different frame sizes (within reason). Think about what Spandex said;



> All good staff in a bike shop can make any tipe of bike fit a woman



There is sufficient adjustment available on a standard bike to get it to fit well enough for you. Certainly, both the bikes you're interested in have that potential.

As an aside, there is personal preference and a degree of fashion (for want of a better word) to frame sizing. It seems more common these days to ride a smaller frame with lots of seat post showing and a longer stem. Look at pictures of Tour de France riders in the 60s and you'll see bigger frames. 

Whatever bike you do get, I would recommend you get a bike shop, or knowledgeable friend, to set it up for you though. That'll give you a starting point. From there, you can make smaller changes with saddle position etc until you find the best position for you.

Edit: Andrea, have a read of the following thread in beginners

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=20869

...it's a very useful insight into what a decent bike shop can do with regard to fitting a bike to the person. I thought the following was of particular relevance to your situation....



> I learnt loads and some of his points about people getting to fixated on frame size rather than position were really interesting!


----------



## jimboalee (19 Oct 2008)

IMHO, you would be better buying the Allez.
As you have been advised, it can be set up to your physical dimensions with a change in stem length.

The reason for my advice is simple. When you are ready to upgrade to an SWorks, the Allez will be easier to sell, being suitable for both sexes, and at the size you are buying, teenages too.

Measure your height. Then measure your seated height. Subtract one from the other ( inside leg ) and multiply by 0.75. = Frame size Centre to Horiz top.
If you are 5’ 8 and a bit, the 54 cm Spesh is correct. Spesh measure Centre to theoretical horizontal. I am 5’ 8” and ride a 54 cm SWorks.
The correct stem reach is:- when you are holding ‘on the hoods’, the front spindle should be hidden by the handlebars at the stem clamp.

I have not yet seen a lady at Solihull CC riding a ‘ladies specific’ bike.


----------



## jimboalee (19 Oct 2008)

To reinforce what Yello said.












The Pug is 58 cm. The Spesh is 54 cm. Apparently, both bikes are the correct size, except they are 35 years apart.


----------



## Andrea (19 Oct 2008)

Thank you very much for all your good advice. 

It gave me a lot to think about. I will try to go and see whether I can test some of the bikes again this week, but in the end I guess I shouldn't worry about it too much. As you said, the differences aren't that great, so I can't get it totally wrong.

Thanks for the sizing links. I will certainly go to a LSB once I've got the bike to get it set up properly. 

I'll let you know about the outcome.


----------



## birdie1 (20 Oct 2008)

*Allez or dolce??*

Hi, Im a 5ft 7 female cyclist and use a specialised allez 54cm as winter bike. It fine..good size etc. I wouldnt buy a dolce... Hope this helps.


----------



## birdie1 (20 Oct 2008)

*Allez...*

Hi Andrea, I use a 54cm specialised roubaix comp as best bike.5ft 7 and a female this seems jolly spiffing!!! Ladies bikes - I wouldnt entertain one..If ya budget can stretch any further that an allez, then seriously consider a carbon frame.


----------



## Andrea (20 Oct 2008)

Hi birdie,
You effectively tripled my budget there .

Having had another look at the bikes, I have now decided to go for an Allez 54cm. I will probably order it tomorrow or so and - fingers crossed - hope it won't take too long to have it delivered to me.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Oct 2008)

Test it, Test it 

Seriously, you need to check that it 'feels right' out on the road. Two different bikes can have completely different 'feels' to them - one is "no, I couldn't ride this ", while the other is "YES, this is IT !!!! ".

Find out which bike gives you the latter.


----------



## ruthe (20 Oct 2008)

do what any girl does, which is the nicest looking?

Only joking, I would go for the allez, but looks like you decided already. im a 5.6 female and have riden both wsd's and 'blokes' frames and theres no difference really, its in the way you set them up. get something comfy and change saddle or adjust stem etc till it fits perfect


----------



## Andrea (20 Oct 2008)

*Allez Triple vs Allez Sport?*

Hehe, I didn't say that I didn't go by looks as well.  I'm just not a fan of charcoal/pink.

I would love to go and test the bike. But I don't think I'll make it to the bike shop again before the deadline of cycle to work scheme. 
I would have taken it for a test ride this evening, but the bike I sat on was reserved for someone else and the people in the bike shop weren't so keen on me taking it out on a busy London road in the dark while it is bucketing down with rain...

Nevertheless, it did feel really good just sitting on it as could be seen on the huge grin on my face. 

Now the only problem is that I was actually also shown a Specialized Allez Sport and I am seriously considering getting that one instead of the Allez Triple (yes alright, I went directly into their trap!). 

Any opinions on that? It would be 110 pounds more than the Allez Triple with the cycle to work scheme. Is it worth the extra money? Or am I just getting a bit too excited after researching bikes for a couple of weeks?


----------



## pinkkaz (21 Oct 2008)

If it's on the cycle to work scheme then £110 is only going to add about £7 per month (although it could be dangerous to start thinking like that!)


----------



## Andrea (21 Oct 2008)

Very dangerous indeed. 

I think I'll start a new thread with an appropriate heading.


----------



## trio25 (22 Oct 2008)

I ride a wsd spesh and I love it. When I was trying bikes I tried the ruby (which I bought) in 51cm and roubaix (mens version) in 49cm. They fitted the same!!! But as I am short the ruby got my vote as it had shorter cranks and womens specific handlebars. Obviously these could be changed!


----------



## Andrea (22 Oct 2008)

trio25 said:


> I ride a wsd spesh and I love it. When I was trying bikes I tried the ruby (which I bought) in 51cm and roubaix (mens version) in 49cm. They fitted the same!!!



I made the same observation and understand the posts in the beginning of the thread a lot better now! 

I assumed that the women's specific bike had a shorter top tube compared to the men's bike. But it doesn't - it is just a smaller bike! I.e. you need a larger size if you go for a women's bike than a men's bike and end up with exactly the same problem: the reach is still too long.

(Sorry it took me such a long time to get this .)

I am not saying that women shouldn't get a women's specific bike - I am just saying it doesn't solve the problem of a too long top tube.


----------



## punkypossum (22 Oct 2008)

It depends - the Trek WSD for example DO have a shorter toptube!


----------

